# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  kitchen benchtop

## tiggerjump819

Goodday everyone!   :Biggrin:  
I'm planning to renov my kitchen with ikea cabinets, then finish up with custom make benchtop.
Since it just a small kitchen so don't want spend too much $$ on it.
Just wonder for benchtop what sort of material in the market?
1) I heard laminate, timber, stone?? etc....but not sure which one is more durable but relatively inexpensive?
2) Any recommendation on benchtop company? will they come and measure ? I'm in VIC 3055...
3) For the splashback, its tiling a good option? or should use new modern glass?splashback? 
Thanks a lot for all your help and advices!

----------


## jags

Hi  
If you are planning on anything other than stone i would just use there bench tops i have done three kitchens now with ikea cupboard and Essa stone bench tops and the results are wonderful the Essa stone is not cheap but it is bullet proof and will add value to your home as very body loves stone tops ... 
with stone the method is to take a template of the kitchen once it is installed and cut the tops from this . 
Best of luck 
rob

----------


## emptybucketman

ASIDE: Are the ikea carcasses made of high moisture resistant (HMR) melamine particleboard?

----------


## Chris Niarros

No point spending a fortune on benchtops when u are doing a budget ikea kitchen. I just went through the process and got a laminate bench. looks great and does the trick at half the cost of the stone.

----------


## Kanga

> ASIDE: Are the ikea carcasses made of high moisture resistant (HMR) melamine particleboard?

  Ikea kitchens do NOT use HMR material 
The average life of an IKEA kitchen is about 2 years 
The average life of a kitchen using HMR material is 10 years

----------


## Jo West

Hi - I cant answer all your questions, but this might help.  Splashback: Glass is expensive, The advangages are that it looks great and there are no grout joints to get dirty. However, if you chose tiles it will end up a fraction of the cost. What about using some big tiles (eg 600mm x 300mm) ?. Because of the size you will end up with very little grout to clean and also because of the size the look will be quite modern Benchtop: If you end up choosing stone (eg Caesar Stone or granite etc) go direct to a stone mason to get it, rather than a kitchen company. I'd go and take a look at laminates first, though - they arent like they used to be and there are some modern looking options there

----------


## Chris Niarros

> Ikea kitchens do NOT use HMR material 
> The average life of an IKEA kitchen is about 2 years 
> The average life of a kitchen using HMR material is 10 years

  
im not having a dig, but this doesnt sound right. any reason why u say this eg proof?

----------


## jags

i agree that is a load of Crap ... funny they come with a 25 year guarantee if they last 2 year ..  
we only need to look at your  profile to see why you made that comment don't we ..

----------


## Kanga

> im not having a dig, but this doesnt sound right. any reason why u say this eg proof?

  HMR 16mm white board is the industry standard in the kitchen industry, for at least the last 15 years.
I have been in the trade for nearly 40 years, and I know what I'm talking about.
Overseas produced carcases dont use HMR (high moisture resistant) material
Even some local cabinetmakers here (South Aust) still use standard non HMR whiteboard, because it's cheaper
When water gets to an unprotected panel edge, water gets sucked into the substrate.
The board swells up then falls apart
Yes I've seen it many time, and yes I could prove it, look in any cabinetmakers bin including mine.
Kitchens made without using HMR material are falling apart at a rapid rate now that people are putting dishwashers in as well 
But by all means buy the crap kitchens if you want, your local cabinetmaker knows he will get a job to replace it in a few years time.
I ask every customer "how old is your kitchen" Thats how I know they only last two years on average
The shortest time I've come accross so far is 8 weeks
They might "guaranteed" for 20 years or so.  But you will find its really a warranty against faulty workmanship, not you spilling water on it

----------


## Kanga

*Rachelle    * Joined: 02 Mar 2008
Posts: 660
Location: Northern Beaches, Sydney  Gold Member
Our *Ikea* *kitchen* has not lasted well. We installed it about four years ago and whilst most of the cabinets are still ok, a few of them have warped and peeled.  
We went for the cheapest doors as we were only supposed ot be here for two years while we saved and built
************************* *maggie* Senior Member   
Joined: 10 Jun 2008
Posts: 140
Location: Perth  
Just a word of caution, do not use painted *IKEA* doors, they are poor quality and tend to crack. For more info google IKEAFANS there is a lot there.

----------


## Jo West

Hi
This is a question for Kanga (or other kitchen specialists).... How can I tell if the kitchen we just had installed has HMR 16mm white board ?  Is there a way to recognise it?.     Thanks,  Jo

----------


## Kanga

> Hi
> This is a question for Kanga (or other kitchen specialists).... How can I tell if the kitchen we just had installed has HMR 16mm white board ? Is there a way to recognise it?. Thanks, Jo

  Jo thank you for the question.
Australian made HMR 16mm  white board, can be identitfied by the green dye in the substrate
Check the back edge of a removable shelf for the green dye
Another shortcut some cabinetmakers use, is not edging the bottom edge of melamine doors...they can save about $5 per kitchen doing this.
Water will run done the door face, once it hits an unsealed edge, water gets sucked into the substrate. 
Many years ago we used outdoor marine type ply about 3/4 inch thick for formwork. 
This was identified with a black dye 
Metric did not come into use untill after I finished my apprenticeship
I believe a simular product is now used for house wall frame bracing

----------


## nev25

Thanks Kanga there is some good info there I often wonders what the green dye was indicating  
tiggerjump819
Have you looked into this http://www.guru.com.au/farm/ownerbui...ete-benchtops/

----------


## tiggerjump819

Thank you everyone for the reply, really learns alot.  :Biggrin: 
I may thinking of the laminate benchtop as for the budget kitchen.
Is Ikea kitchen really so poor quality? I'm abit worry now.....
if not go for ikea, who I should go for? we don't know which kitchen company or should we just find the carpetry to make the cabinets for us? 
We select ikea just because kitchen company quote for us for around $15000 for a job completely done....but ikea really give us a buget which we guess $6000 could done the job. 
Any recommend of trademans or company in building kitchen and bathroom.......we are in VIC 3055....... 
Thanks a lot! 
worry tiggerjump819  :Cry:

----------


## Kanga

> Thanks Kanga there is some good info there I often wonders what the green dye was indicating  
> tiggerjump819
> Have you looked into this http://www.guru.com.au/farm/ownerbui...ete-benchtops/

  Thanks for the thumbs up tiggerjump819 & nev25. Contary to what some people think, I NOT here to plug for more work, I'm just here to point people in the right direction

----------


## Kanga

> Thanks Kanga there is some good info there I often wonders what the green dye was indicating  
> tiggerjump819
> Have you looked into this http://www.guru.com.au/farm/ownerbui...ete-benchtops/

  Just brought to my attention that some overseas board suppliers are using the green dye to make you believe their products are HMR, but in fact are not 
I did state earlier that all *Australian* boards with green dye are HMR material, this is still true

----------


## Chris Niarros

it still seems like a huge statement, many people on many forums have had ikea kitchens for years with no probs. and a massive company like ikea has alot to lose through selling dodgy kitchens. i guess the hot tip is to wipe up any spilled water and seal any gaps that can be found.

----------


## jags

''it still seems like a huge statement''      .......that's was my point . 
Sorry Kanga for being rude .  
what you have mentioned is very helpfully and something to think about when purchasing a new kitchen and i imagine that it will help many people .  
but making a statement like that i still feel is unfounded . 
i am sure ikea are not the greatest but there has not been a recall (that i know of ) and there is a reason it is the biggest privately owned companies in the world . I doubt if every body was returning there kitchens after two years this would be the case . 
im sure if you treat any kitchen like crap then the life of it will be made shorter . 
But  if a kitchen is well designed and the tops sealed to the wall then water can not get on the casements and there is not a problem .

----------


## Kanga

I have probally seen 1000's of kitchens in my time, and have seen both extremes many times. . 
Water damage to kitchens happens on a regular basis
There are several plumbing and cabinetmaking firms in Adelaide that are making a small fortune fixing water damaged kitchens for insurance companys 
So my posts are not what I would deem as unfounded. 
Insurance companys these days insist on photographic proof, you just cant go making up stories, and hope they will pay, it just does work that way anymore 
A non HMR kitchen can last 20 years plus if you are not clumsy or dont spill water all over the place   _Generally_ speaking, If you have a dishwasher, children or slop water all over the place, a non HMR kitchen _could_ to start falling apart within weeks. 
However a carefull retired couple, with non of the above could have the same kitchen for 50 years, and the kitchen would still look like the day it was installed (I have seen this as well)  
I mentioned in previous posts "ON AVERAGE" 
That does not mean EVERY non HMR kitchen will die an early death, it just greatly increases the risk. One lasted about 8 weeks, another that I'm replacing soon lasted 2 years. My mums lasted 45 years, all non HMR 
Kitchen supply companys world wide have recalls like any other company, but you spilling water all over it is not their fault, and they are not obliged to replace the damaged part. If you read the "warranty", it will probally tell you that. 
Non HMR kitchen parts coming into Australia via containers on a boat are bound to have a moisture content higher than the recomended 12.5% 
Unless I'm wrong and they fly them in. 
Dishwasher leaks and wall breaching pipe leaks behind the taps in the walls are the major causes of water damage in kitchens  
Just a thought....would you pay a car mechanic 100's of dollars to pull your engine apart to replace an important drive belt.
Then to "save money" just get him to install a rubber band instead and put it all back together  :Yikes2:

----------


## nethern

> Thank you everyone for the reply, really learns alot. 
> I may thinking of the laminate benchtop as for the budget kitchen.
> Is Ikea kitchen really so poor quality? I'm abit worry now.....
> if not go for ikea, who I should go for? we don't know which kitchen company or should we just find the carpetry to make the cabinets for us? 
> We select ikea just because kitchen company quote for us for around $15000 for a job completely done....but ikea really give us a buget which we guess $6000 could done the job. 
> Any recommend of trademans or company in building kitchen and bathroom.......we are in VIC 3055....... 
> Thanks a lot! 
> worry tiggerjump819

  I am in the same boat! I also picked IKEA products as my new kitchen. But after reading the comments, I am worried now. Don't know what to go for a best price.

----------

